# some video of Newberry fire



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

http://www.9and10news.com/category/story/?id=120157


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

WOW,thats crazy.
I'm headed up that way(Cedarville) on the 15th.
Hope we get some rain,soon


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

I am heading up to the two hearted tomorrow. I hope that 407 is not blocked off.  I guess if it is, there is always the fox. To bad this happened sure, it may be a good thing 5 years from now but in the present time its a tragedy. Luckily no one was injured.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Upper Peninsula forest fire burns more than 5,000 acres

NEWBERRY, Mich. (AP) -- A rapidly spreading wildfire prompted state officials to close down a stretch of an Upper Peninsula highway on Friday.

The fire north of Newberry in Luce County so far has affected only remote, uninhabited state land. The marshland doesn't have roads.

The fire had burnt more than 5,000 acres by 4:30 p.m., according to the Michigan Department of Natural Resources. The fire is spreading at a rate of more than one mile per hour and firefighters' access has been made difficult by the terrain.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...IOL-?SITE=MIDTN&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## rabbott (Dec 8, 2005)

407 was open today I just returned home from up there this afternoon.


----------

